# epistane/trenadrol need pct?



## dfauteux (Aug 15, 2007)

I have been reading alot on these 2 supplements but havent read much if they really need a pct after taking them?  If they do what should be taken on your off cycle?


----------



## nni (Aug 16, 2007)

yes, they are steroids and require pct.


----------



## musclemilk40 (Aug 16, 2007)

*absolutely*

no kid yourself dude,  no need to skimp or save on the wrong end.  Get a pct and you'll be on the safe side.  

GASPARI NOVEDEX XT 60cap


----------



## JJ286 (Aug 20, 2007)

Go with inhibit e and reduce xt by sns with some tribulus.


----------



## dfauteux (Aug 21, 2007)

Thanks for the advice, but I have no intention of taking them.  I had the same dilemna with m1t a couple weeks ago, decided not to take those either.   I was just wondering why a supplement that is legal to buy on just about any internet supplement company is strong enough to need a pct.  I imagine if it is that strong that eventually it will be made illegal?

You read great things about these supplements, then find out the reason they work is because they are so close to roids that they need a pct and are gonna have a chance of messing you up.


----------



## musclemilk40 (Aug 21, 2007)

*Test Drive or new Mass TAbs*

If you don't wanna go that route, try Test Drive from EST.  Its tribulus based along with some longfolia and other herbs.  Its a really good formula will naturally increase your bodies own test production.


----------

